# Blow up or deflate Airblown Inflatable - Winter



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I asked google this question & got this thread at a Christmas forum:
http://www.planetchristmas.com/index.php?/forums/topic/17490-inflatables-in-ice-storms/

Sounds like it depends on the amount of wind, snow & ice you'll be getting, what type of snow, & how often you'll get it along with the number of inflatables you have.

I also found this instruction sheet fthat answers some questions:


> FAQ
> 1. Can I continually run the inflatable?
> Yes, you can run the inflatable during the day and at night. It is recommended you turn off the
> inflatable when leaving the immediate area and when retiring for the evening. Otherwise, the
> ...


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Awesome thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that RCIAG. 

OP, Halloween time for me isn't a concern with snow or ice but I know others in different states do encounter it even for Halloween and sure they can tell you what works best for them. 

I just bought this 4-foot Hangin' On Reindeer inflatable from HD (hangs from gutter from a back leg while he's "putting up light strands"--very cute). We will get below freezing temps and have gotten frost and some overnight icing but nothing that would affect the inflatable. Biggest issues here are wind and sometimes heavy accompanying rain. One year I thought I had my penguin decoration tied down pretty well but come morning we were scouring the neighborhood for a part of it that got loose and blown away. I'm wondering if I hang the reindeer on the gutter and keep it deflated at night if it will still be okay if the gusts get up there. Don't really want to take it down in bad weather also don't want it acting like a sail and pulling on the gutter while tethered below. Any one with advice on that?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Any inflatables I have are up just in rainy weather at Halloween & since I don't have any for Christmas (though I'm looking at a couple small ones this year) I never really had to think about snow & ice on them. We generally don't get much of either in December any more but they're now saying we're getting cold next week & may be getting some kind of precip.

From that forum link it sounds like there's a lot of variables to take into consideration.


----------

